# Robots having hypos...



## Northerner (Jun 10, 2015)

Haha! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0TaYhjpOfo


----------



## Robin (Jun 10, 2015)

brilliant! Especially the last one who gets all shaky first!


----------



## moonymama (Jun 15, 2015)

the one in the sand made me laugh..thats exactly what i did a few days ago when one of the dogs ran into the backs of my knees.....lol


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 15, 2015)

Tee hee, that made me chuckle, that first one is the spits of me when I've got my hypo legs on


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 16, 2015)

Good  A light hearted view. Might be away of getting kids to understand what is happening.


----------

